# Recommendations on endurance / climbing bike



## Streetr

Hello all, 

I am in the market for a comfortable endurance bike that could also handle climbing well. My rides are about 50-80 kms during the week and about 100 to 140 kms during the weekends .. hills and mountains often encountered during the rides. 
I am in my mid 40's with some back problems , looking for something more comfortable than the C50 I currently ride. 
your feedback is appreciated.


----------



## Social Climber

Check out any of the popular "endurance" style carbon bikes like the Trek Domane, Specialized Roubaix, Bianchi Infinito, etc. All of them are relatively light so would climb well. At the end of the day the question is which bike fits you the best and feels the best.

ETA: Before you invest in a new bike, though, have you looked at whether your current bike could be refitted for more comfort - e.g. stem, different kind of tires, etc.


----------



## Gaspasser1

As Social Climber mentioned, I also recommend the Trek Domane. I test rode eight bikes in total and the Domane was noticeably smoother and more comfortable. Plus it carries the lifetime warranty. A really nice price too in my opinion. I personally am looking into the Domane 4.3, 4.7, 5.2. Ride one and you will be impressed.


----------



## AndyMc2006

*Giant Dfy*



Gaspasser1 said:


> As Social Climber mentioned, I also recommend the Trek Domane. I test rode eight bikes in total and the Domane was noticeably smoother and more comfortable. Plus it carries the lifetime warranty. A really nice price too in my opinion. I personally am looking into the Domane 4.3, 4.7, 5.2. Ride one and you will be impressed.


I have a Giant Defy Advanced SL and I love it. 6ft 4", 250lbs


----------



## softreset

I'm riding a '13 Domane 4.5 and I've been extremely happy with the bike from day one. I've been on the bike for about 9 weeks, just cleared 800 miles. I've done three metric centuries on it, one of which had 4500 feet climbing, the other had 2500 feet, the third had 2300 feet.

The bike it replaced was a 15 year old Raleigh so to go from an aluminum Shimano RSX bike to a carbon Shimano Ultegra/105 bike was a huge jump in all categories.

I don't consider myself very fit (31/5'10"/265) so climbing with the bike, or any bike for that matter, is quite the challenge for me in general. But even after 60+ miles on the bike I don't suffer from neck or lower back pain so from that perspective I'm comfortable on the bike.

The one problem I had with the bike, initially, is the flex in the seat post felt a little odd the first few times I climbed in the bike while seated. Now that I've gotten use to the sensation, it's fine but the first few rides were a little different.


----------



## Gaspasser1

Softreset: Thanks for the info. I also am coming from a 15-20 year old Raleigh. I have heard people who ride behind riders on Domane's also make comments about the amount of "sway" in the seat post.  
It's such a comfortable ride, yet still is light and sporty. I haven't even bought mine yet but it's definitely in a comfort zone of it's own. Maybe the BMC comfort bike can compete, I haven't ridden one. But they are quite a bit more expensive then the Domane.


----------



## AndyMc2006

Go read some reviews about the Giant Defy Advanced and advanced SL, you will be blown away if you test ride it. I was and it didn't really think I would be as impressed as I was. It also helps that it fits like a glove.


----------



## Gaspasser1

I have heard good things about the Defy. No Giant dealer in my area


----------



## Mr645

Fuji Altamira perhaps.


----------



## kt22mike

just finished riding cross country on my Specialized S-Works (3800 miles). If this is your definition of endurance rides then let me suggest the following...

In addition to thinking about what bike to buy - I would also suggest you consider what is the largest cassette the shifters on the bike will support. For me I needed a 32T cassette (compact front) to climb the Tetons (10500ft). My dura ace 7800 RD did not support this size cassette and so I switched out the RD with a Shimano mid cage 5700 (new this year). The options for supporting larger cassettes seems to be getting greater as the 2014 Ultegra supports 32 (I think) and of course Sram also supports larger cassettes. 

Also I would think twice about getting a frame with internal routed cables. They can be a ***** to change out of the road if they break. 

I did not have a rear rack and missed this greatly for storing rain gear. I did have a large rear seat pack (Banjo Brothers) but when fully loaded it hit my legs on the pedal stroke. If I did it over again I would have installed an aluminum seat post and got a Salsa post collar and installed a bike rack using a longer quick release to support the rack on the rear wheel (versus frame). You can see how this is done at TheTouringStore.com, Ortlieb Panniers & Packs, Tubus Racks, Lone Peak Packs. Again only looking to carry at most 5-10lbs.

A couple of the guys had the racks that hang off the seat post - but they swayed when in the climbing position. 

Again no big deal if your definition of an endurance ride is 50-100 miles in a day. But if you are going to do some long distance rides and climb some mountains - you might consider the above. Good luck.


----------



## SBard1985

I feel like bike companies have really stepped up their endurance lines over the past few years, or they've marketed it so we just believe they have. There are some really nice choices out there. My gf's brother just bought the aluminum synapse with 105 and it rides real well. Just ride a few, see what feels comfortable. I believe if you're comfortable, you'll ride more. Have fun with whatever you choose.


----------



## mpre53

I'm going to be shopping for a replacement bike as soon as I settle an insurance claim. I've always ridden a race geo frame, and probably will choose one again, as I can do a century comfortably on a Madone, which is what I had until the accident, which is a story in itself that isn't germane. I had 4 this year and was planning a 5th next Saturday (week from tomorrow) which is now off the table due to a shoulder injury. I've spoken to several dealers who carry Trek or Spesh, and all tell me that they sell 3-4 times as many Domanes and Roubaix as they do Madones and Tarmacs. Marketing may be a part of that, as manufacturers are now targeting us MAMILs and MAFILs. I can tell you that, doing more than 20 group rides a year with different area clubs, the single most common bike model I see on these rides is a Roubaix. Maybe it results from the number of Spesh dealers, as compared to Trek, C-dale or Giant dealers among the biggies, in my neck of the woods. But you know that old saying about 40 million Frenchmen and Jerry Lewis. :lol:

A lot of these are folks with the bucks to buy any bike they want, too.


----------



## meeroad

Cannondale Synapse (hi-mod or regular carbon) and Trek Domane 6 are great choices if budget allows


----------



## bigskychuck

That's just the kind of bike I'm looking for (an endurance bike that is good for climbing). Has anyone compared the Synapse Carbon bikes and the Roubaix?


----------



## ksauers

Coming from a specialized Allez, my first choice was a Roubaix. then the new Synapse came out and after riding I can't imagine anything better. Now that trek has come out with their Project 1 in a Domane Series 4 i might give it a test ride just because i can get what color and group i want but it would be virtually impossible for it to feel better than the Synapse. i think the Synapse does everything well.


----------



## Gaspasser1

ksauers said:


> Coming from a specialized Allez, my first choice was a Roubaix. then the new Synapse came out and after riding I can't imagine anything better. Now that trek has come out with their Project 1 in a Domane Series 4 i might give it a test ride just because i can get what color and group i want but it would be virtually impossible for it to feel better than the Synapse. i think the Synapse does everything well.


You've ridden the Synapse, but have you ridden the Domane? I have read a couple posts on here and some reviews that someone published and they thought the Domane rode better then the Synapse. I love the ride of the Domane. I have test ridden the 4.0 and 5.2 and love both. My friend who works at the LBS owns a Synapse and thinks the Domane rides better. Just something to think about. Synapse are awesome bikes too, but test ride the Domane first.


----------



## bigskychuck

I found this useful (although I wish they had evaluated more bikes):

From the pages of Velo: Stiff & Stones - VeloNews.com


----------



## softreset

It's definitely important that you get in as much saddle time as possible on a multitude of bikes. I test rode only the Domane and bought the Domane as I wanted to support my LBS and they're a big Trek dealer. Since my purchase, out of general curiosity, I test rode the Domane competitors and they're all really fantastic. I still would have gone with Domane as the price (for the model couldn't be beat) but there's absolutely no replacement for spending more than 5-10 minutes on a bike in a parking lot.


----------



## AndyMc2006

softreset said:


> It's definitely important that you get in as much saddle time as possible on a multitude of bikes. I test rode only the Domane and bought the Domane as I wanted to support my LBS and they're a big Trek dealer. Since my purchase, out of general curiosity, I test rode the Domane competitors and they're all really fantastic. I still would have gone with Domane as the price (for the model couldn't be beat) but there's absolutely no replacement for spending more than 5-10 minutes on a bike in a parking lot.


I test rode my defy about 55 mi on mixed conditions on a Sat ride and 40 mi on the Sunday ride. The dealer encouraged me to go as far and long as I wanted on a variety of road surfaces and terrain. I bought the bike because I was so impressed, before the test ride I was thinking I was probably gonna order a custom Indy Fab steel bike or an Argon 18 carbon- I guess he was confident enough in the bike model and fit to let me have it for the wknd.


----------



## [email protected]

I am in the same boat. I looking to buy my first endurance road bike. I was thinking about the Bianchi Vertigo or Cannondale Synapse with 105 components. I was shocked that the bikes don't come with pedals. Can anyone advise if these would be good first bikes and what a set of good pedals will cost? I don't want to get a entry level bike and have to upgrade a year later. I would rather get a decent one with room to grow. Thanks Chet


----------



## kt22mike

regarding pedals it depends if you are comfortable with clip-in pedals......

If so there are a lot of options from Shimano, Look etc. 

For me I use the Shimano Mountain bike pedals and clips on my endurance bike so I can use mountain bike shoes that are more flexible for walking. Also the reason I went with Shimano mountain bike shoes and clips is that I can use the shoes when I spin as almost all spin bikes have Shimano pedals.

Specifically I use Shimano PD-M530 which are wide and work out well on long rides (not races). Plus you can clip in on either side of the pedal so that makes getting in and out easier.

Previously I had Shimano 780 pedals which are also 2-sided but found on long century rides the platforms were too small. On my trip across the US I had changed over to the wider pedals as my feet were hurting from the smaller 780 platform pedals.

My wife uses the Shimano® PD-M324 ATB Pedal which has a clip on one side and flat on the other so she can ride to the beach with her flip flops when not riding long distances.

If you have never used clips before - I recommend you investigate the new pedals from Shimano that are designed for new riders. They are supposed to be 40-50% easier to get in and out of. they are called Shimano Click'R pedals PD-T400. 


Google any of these model numbers to price the pedals ($50-100).

We had a guy this summer ride across the US with us and he was in regular old pedals with traditional pedals and straps. He suffered. 

Again on rides where you might get off, have lunch, etc I prefer mountain bike shoes. So assuming you have not bought shoes yet, check out mountain bike shoes. You can use these with traditional pedals and when you move up to clips you can add these to these shoes. Again I would look at the new "beginner" style clips as a first start into the world of clips.

Regular road shoes where the clips extend out of the shoe sole are probably best for racing and speed riding. I used road shoes on a trip to Italy and almost killed myself walking on the cobblestones.

There are lots of pedals that work best with the both type shoes. so it depends on what kind of riding you do. If you are into racing - someone else will have to give you some recommendations on road/race shoes Those days are long past for me (at least 30 years long past).

P.S. Most everybody falls at least once when they start using clips. I find that spending a couple of workouts on a spin bike (getting in and out of the pedals) lowers the risk of falling over when you finally venture out on your bike. Again a good reason for Shimano compatible shoes and clips.

Hope this helps


----------



## davidka

mpre53 said:


> A lot of these are folks with the bucks to buy any bike they want, too.


Most of the guys with enough money to buy any bike they want are older and preferential to a more comfortable bike (high handlebar positions). 

An important thing to consider is that while there are several Endurance models out there, generally what that term means is: tall head tube, longer wheel base, slacker head angle/fork rake.

If you're going from a C50 to a Roubaix, Domane, or Defy, part of the difference you will find in the climbing performance is simply your body position. It will be much different unless you take measures (-17 degree stem?) to make the new bike fit like the old one.

Also keep in mind that if you prefer a more traditional geometry, the Madone is available in two head tube lengths (H1 and H2) and is a VERY smooth riding bike, smoother than most "Endurance" bikes in my opinion. A C50 is an awesome bike so you have a very high water mark to reference now.


----------



## Zurichman

It has been awhile since I bought a new bike but I'm sastified with the bikes I own Lemonds. I own a 2006 Victoire which is carbon fiber ti. When I test rode bikes I tested a Trek Madone and a Merlin ti. The Merlin was one sweet bike and if I have to buy another bike the Merlin will be my choice


----------



## vic bastige

Many great choice out there. I rode most of them and settled on the Volagi Liscio2. Great ride and I find it fantastic in terms of lateral stiffness. Only major one I did not try was the synapse and I wish I had just to know.


----------



## obed

I am 63 years old and just started riding bikes in July of this year...
at first I hated it, but the doctor ordered exercise and I hate the exercise machine worse.
I started on a specialized rock hopper with diet lost 56 lbs in just a few months.. then realized I was really only riding paved trail and street and went and got a specialized secteur elite...and that was a bit better...but I wanted something bit better and by November I was actually enjoying riding so I went to all the local bike shops and tested their higher end endurance bikes... I tried the cannondale, the bianchi, the specialized and last I tested the trek. I really think I would have, at my experience level, been happy with any of them, but the trek domane seemed to fit me best and be the most comfortable to me. I then did a computer/ video fit session. I really do not ride long distances yet, but I do ride every day and I know that if I am not comfortable that I will not enjoy the ride and if I do not enjoy it, I won't do it.
I got the domane 5.2 and I really like riding it. it is quick, climbs well and is very comfortable.


----------



## eschummer

I'll hit 65 in a couple of months and have been riding for about 5 years. I've gone from a Specialized hybrid (Sirrus), via a Roubaix to a Tarmac and now for the last year and half a BH G5 - I guess you can call it a mid-life crisis? I need almost daily massage to work the kinks out of my body, and a century hurts for like a week. The nickel is finally starting to drop - I really need to go back to a more comfortable ride. This time I'll splurge (might well be my last bike) on a custom built TI frame with all the proper attributes so I can stay in the saddle all day if I want, and still do a quick run up our local mountain to counteract the odd diet-trangression....

Good read, all of you who contributed their favorite comfort steeds. In my case, I'm 6'1" with a fairly tall torso and relatively short legs. I haven't found a production frame in a size where I can balance and pedal comfortably and still use anything less than a 140mm stem without feeling cramped when breathing hard. I haven't looked at the latest generation, but I sort of have my heart set on a custom, based on the premise that I'm probably at or very near my peak capability and flexibility, and nothing will get any easier from now on.


----------



## duriel

eschummer said:


> In my case, I'm 6'1" with a fairly tall torso and relatively short legs. I haven't found a production frame in a size where I can balance and pedal comfortably and still use anything less than a 140mm stem without feeling cramped when breathing hard.


The solution to this problem is to get a larger frame. I have nearly the same dimensions & rode a trek 60. Saddle & seat generally about the same level above the ground.


----------



## ericm979

Eschummer- if you haven't already, see a good bike fitter. 

Genrerally if you have a long torso you go larger on the frame. Short torso, go small (but check the head tube length).

A well fit bike should not cause you to need massage unless you go out and thrash your legs on a really hard ride.

Besides bike fit you might look into body condition, particularly flexibility and core strength. Tight hamstrings will limit how far forwards you bend and cause you to roll your shoulders or other poor posture to compensate. A strong core will help stabilize you on the bike.


----------

